# Fire TV is currently $84 (reduced from $99)



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Eventually it might begin to compete with my Roku that was like $59 years ago.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The current Roku is priced about the same as the Fire, isn't it?

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The current Roku is priced about the same as the Fire, isn't it?
> 
> Betsy


If I recall right they have options from $59 to $99, but even the $59 has access to more content/etc then the fire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> If I recall right they have options from $59 to $99, but even the $59 has access to more content/etc then the fire.


I haven't looked lately, as I have a Net2Gear and tend to just throw my Kindle Fire screen to my TV...but last time I checked, the content that I actually use a lot was available on both devices, and I have an old Roku, so I can't really justify the Fire TV. One feature that only the Roku has that I really like is the headphone on the remote on one model. I would use that.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

One of the advantages of keeping my coal-fired 32-inch tube TV for so long is that I replaced it with a Samsung Smart TV that has Netflix, Amazon Prime etc. built-in. So it is hard for me to justify one of the streaming devices just for the secondary features. Especially since I also got a smart remote and I'm happy not to have a big collection of remote devices to hang onto. To use the voice control on the Amazon device or the earphone plug on the Roku I'd have to keep another controller around.  So I just have to resist temptation and wait for a later generation streaming device that I just can't resist.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I paid the $99.00 and I am very happy with it.  Now I am streaming Netflix and will add Hulu Plus when they show 11-22-63.


----------

